# Tub spout won't fit on shower surrond



## cooleydooley (Jul 14, 2010)

Yikes!  Started a bathroom project last week to install a new tub and shower surround - it has been one issue after the next!  Of course we are not experienced in these things...  We cut the holes on the shower surround wall and everything lined up well for the 3 handles in a row but we have a problem with the tub spout and need some advise before we can proceed 

2 problems - 1) the pipe is too short.  Was told we could add a coupling and solder on a new piece.  We do not know how to solder - not to say we can't learn but am pressed for time (we only have the one bathroom and the outdoor shower is getting old) also was told there is some type of adapter?  We do not have a diverter - it just screws onto a male end.  2) - the bottom edge of the surround is not flat - it curves down so the spout(when we do have it long enough to screw on) will not sit flat.  Do we cut a bigger circle so we can stick the end in and then apply silicone around?  We are applying the surround walls directly to the stubs so there is nothing there..l  Any help would be greatly appreciated as my husband and I have not killed each other yet but....thanks
Here is a picture -


----------

